# Sticky  SWOAPE Membership Info



## MatPat

The South Western Ohio Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts (SWOAPE) was created to help spread aquatic plants and their information to fellow hobbyists. It is a place for those with a specific interest in planted aquariums to come together and everyone is welcome.

We meet monthly, usually at a member's house, to swap ideas, information, plants and to just enjoy the company of other plant enthusiasts. Holding meetings at members' homes is a way for everyone to "show off" their tanks and swap ideas for future tanks, plants and sometimes, even fish.

There is no cost to join SWOAPE. We get our "dues" from monthly plant sales and donations to the club. For membership information send me a PM or e-mail.


----------

